# Dodge County



## gatorboy

Word was out the Billy Joiners Processing was closed for good and I got a phone call last night and was told that is no longer true.  They will be opening during the week of blackpowder.  Best processor in the Southeast and most importantly you get 100% OF YOUR DEER back to put in the freezer.  Great people to sit and talk with as well, prices are good.


----------



## roscoe54

I do my own but heard good things about him.


----------



## doublecc27

yep he will open back up ML


----------



## gatorboy

Ok DoubleC it's another year where's all the pictures of the giants you're getting???

Every year you pretty much set the bar for what's roaming the woods in Dodge.


----------



## Buck70

*Where are they?*

Where are the pictures?


----------



## doublecc27

HAHA..... i have some decent ones on cam one really good one that should go mid 140s...... but i am heartbroken my big one from last yr has still not showed. past couple of years i had him on camera all yr long..


----------



## doublecc27

Here are a few from this yr.


----------



## doublecc27

Here is my last yr buck he is 5.5 really want to see him as a 6.5 this yr


----------



## Buck70

*cool pix*

Nice!


----------



## Buck70

*Big Bucks*

Who has harvest pix?


----------



## roll tide

*Before and after*

[/attach]


----------



## wingnut2000

nice. I will be hunting the area this weekend


----------



## Buck70

*Sweet*

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## roscoe54

Mighty quiet in Dodge no chasing yet?


----------



## Buck70

*Quiet*

Nobody posting. It must be graveyard quiet.


----------



## wingnut2000

seen several bucks chasing.  I killed a 210# 8pt right across dodge county line back on the 4th


----------



## Buck70

*anyone?*

Let's see some more pics.


----------



## roscoe54




----------



## Buck70

*Nice Buck*

How much did he weigh, Roscoe?


----------



## roscoe54

Didn't weigh him but he was heavy. Walking by himself but he sure did stink. Saw a nine and eight chasing.


----------



## Buck70

*Nice*

Good job!


----------



## Buck70

*That's it?*

Dodge County is one of the top ten counties in Georgia. Where are the pics?


----------



## roscoe54

Don't know what happen past years this forum was loaded with commits.


----------



## Joe meadows

2017 10 point.  My first buck I’ve killed 
Held out for 5 years to finally shoot a decent buck


----------



## Joe meadows

Sorry guys pictures will not upload says file is to large . We love dodge county hunting . We hunt 360 acres in chester.
We have many shooters on camera every year


----------



## roscoe54

Joe good to  know your still in Dodge. Joe thought you were hunting a different county. You have to resize your picture Joe.


----------



## Joe meadows

Yes sir we been hunting this track for 3 years now had another piece in greaston. Looking for more land to add to our club . Would love to pick up another 100-200 acres


----------



## roscoe54

You might have some luck if you advertise in the Dodge or Telfair news paper.


----------



## doublecc27

Well guys my main big piece of property in dodge went down hill.. my land owner passed away and you know the story from there.  I still have a Lil land in dodge but I picked up a big piece in Telfair that I think we be really really good once I learn it.


----------



## Buck70

I know you will get some pics of some monsters.


----------



## nassau

Joe meadows said:


> Yes sir we been hunting this track for 3 years now had another piece in greaston. Looking for more land to add to our club . Would love to pick up another 100-200 acres


Where do you hunt in chester?


----------



## Buck70

It's time for some pictures. I know y'all got them. Post them. Thanks


----------



## mossyhorn

Here is my top of the hit list buck! He getting to stand 15 minutes after dark  hoping cooler weather get him moving earlier 10 Pt


----------



## HermanMerman

doublecc27 said:


> Well guys my main big piece of property in dodge went down hill.. my land owner passed away and you know the story from there.  I still have a Lil land in dodge but I picked up a big piece in Telfair that I think we be really really good once I learn it.




Where about in Telfair if you don't mind me asking?  I just lost about 200 acres in Telfair this year.


----------



## Buck70

Mossyhorn, they don't get much better than that. Great buck.


----------



## mossyhorn

Yeh I will sit a little longer waiting on him


----------



## doublecc27

HermanMerman said:


> Where about in Telfair if you don't mind me asking?  I just lost about 200 acres in Telfair this year.


Close to Jacksonville its 2k+ acres


----------



## Buck70

doublecc27, where are the pictures? You usually have some good ones.


----------



## roscoe54

Going up Wed hope my stands,feeders, cams not damaged from the hurricane. Neighbor said my Mobil home and structures were ok but I will need my chainsaw. If I only lost some trees that will be a Blessing.So many people lost every thing.


----------



## roscoe54

Well I was blessed cams and tree stands in good shape loss some big pines. Saw one nice eight point let in walk. Now that i'am retired I can  go more and enjoy Gods blessings.


----------



## Buck70

Halloween is when I used to catch 1 or 2 bucks roaming. Anybody having any luck?


----------



## roscoe54

Went up for a few days the rut still not in. Saw a lot of does and yearlings and a few small bucks. This buck came out around 9:00 am this is the second buck I have taken with these genes.


----------



## Buck70

That is definitely a full grown buck. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## L204622

ANY CHASING COMING UP TONIGHT TILL THE WEEKEND HOPEFULLY THEY ARE CRUSING...


----------



## roscoe54

Must be slow in Dodge?


----------



## Buck70

Nobody wants to show off their deer?


----------



## roll tide

Windy and cold in DC this morning. Haven't seen a deer nor heard a single shot.


----------



## Buck70

roll tide said:


> Windy and cold in DC this morning. Haven't seen a deer nor heard a single shot.


WOW, no shots at all?


----------



## Buck70

Nobody doing anything in Dodge County I guess.


----------



## RootConservative

Lots of shots this weekend (Near Milan).  Property is off Dodge/Telfair County Road.  Saturday morning heard 20 shots between first light and 10:30 am.  The deer were piled up at the processor.


----------



## wingnut2000

im hunting over dodge co line in Pulaski been slow year for the mature bucks


----------



## roscoe54

Nothing like last year.


----------



## Ariel05

Been very slow this year


----------



## Buck70

Does anybody lease from Stuckey Timber Land? I'm trying to find an e-mail address for a lease question. Thanks


----------



## roscoe54

Robbie Massingill  took care of there hunting leases. I think he still does. He has a air condition business in Eastman.


----------



## Buck70

Thanks Roscoe!


----------



## Joe meadows

Anyone know of any land in or around dodge county for lease , my land was just sold and fixing to cut it . Please call or text if you hear of something 954 465 3721


----------



## Adamsx5

Looking for a place to keep my camper during the season just outside of Eastman.  Preferably to the west of town.  Any suggestions?


----------



## roscoe54

Call Cindy Doddie 229-315-9305 she has a place in Milan behind her feed store.


----------



## RootConservative

Also, B&B Deer Processing (478) 374-0627 has camper spots.  It's 4 miles north of the Walmart.


----------



## Adamsx5

Thanks!  I will check these out.  I was aware of the spots at B&B, but wasn't sure I wanted to be right next to the processor.


----------



## RootConservative

Adamsx5 said:


> Thanks!  I will check these out.  I was aware of the spots at B&B, but wasn't sure I wanted to be right next to the processor.


Totally understand roscoe's recommendation for Cindy Doddie is a good one.  She's a really good person.  A little bit of a drive from Eastman since she's in Milan which is 16 miles SE of Eastman.  Cindy's son and grandson do tractor work for me every year and fill some of my feeders when I'm not able to get to my property.


----------



## Adamsx5

That is a bit of drive from Milan.  My lease is also west of Eastman about a few miles so I would looking at a 25 minute drive.  Better then sending $$ at the hotel though.  What is the camping area like at Cindy's?  Hunting is very much a family event for us, so more often than not I have my whole family with me.  My kids are young adults, but still looking for a family friendly environment.


----------



## RootConservative

Adamsx5 said:


> That is a bit of drive from Milan.  My lease is also west of Eastman about a few miles so I would looking at a 25 minute drive.  Better then sending $$ at the hotel though.  What is the camping area like at Cindy's?  Hunting is very much a family event for us, so more often than not I have my whole family with me.  My kids are young adults, but still looking for a family friendly environment.


You'll need to call Cindy.  I never knew she had any available camping.  Milan is a small small town.


----------



## Adamsx5

10 4.  Plan on calling her today.  Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## roscoe54

Dodge hunters don't talk much anymore. Went up opening weekend lots of does and yearlings.


----------



## RootConservative

I've been waiting for someone in Dodge, Wilcox, Telfair to respond.  I haven't hunted this year.  Been up to the property to check cameras, fill feeders, check on the acorns and plant plots a couple weeks back.  Not going to be able to hunt until third week of November.  Went out west to hunt elk and mule deer.  My brother got a great elk and I got a Mule.


----------



## Ariel05

It's on right now! Shot a big one today and missed, was super disappointed, but that's hunting


----------



## roscoe54

Been there many times Ariel.


----------



## Ariel05

Yes, I was so disappointed I even thought about going home. Lol. I have another week or so to get it done, so let's see what happens


----------



## Ariel05

Been a slow morning, almost no shots heard


----------



## roscoe54

If the moon was full last night try sitting 11 till 2 pm. Good Luck


----------



## Ariel05

I'll probably try that tomorrow


----------



## roscoe54

Don't know if you ever ate lunch at the SideTrack in Eastman if not you need to try it .


----------



## Ariel05

Havent tried it,I may try it sometime next week


----------



## roscoe54

All you can eat for 8.50


----------



## roscoe54

Open 10:30 am till 2:00 pm


----------



## Ariel05

Sounds good


----------



## Buck70

Man, I wish I still had a place to hunt in Dodge County. I really miss it. I love the area alot.


----------



## joepuppy

It's home sweet home for me. I've lived and hunted here all my life.


----------



## Buck70

joepuppy said:


> It's home sweet home for me. I've lived and hunted here all my life.


   I had an opportunity to buy a place in Chauncey, but I didn't and now could kick myself.


----------



## Buck70

Ok, let's see some of the Dodge County bucks. I know some of y'all got 1 or 2.


----------



## roscoe54

Old heavy Chauncey Buck


----------



## Buck70

Thanks, Roscoe.


----------



## Ariel05

Very nice buck roscoe!


----------



## Ariel05

Are the bucks still chasing?


----------



## roscoe54

Just got back no chasing


----------



## Buck70

When I was hunting in Chauncey, this time of year it was hard to see a buck.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Anyone in dodge county looking to trade land for some in telfair?


----------



## roscoe54

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> Anyone in dodge county looking to trade land for some in telfair?


You own land in Telfair and want to trade for land in Dodge If so how much land and location.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Lease for lease


----------



## roscoe54

10/4 Good luck


----------



## roscoe54

Got a nice eight point following a doe. Looking at buying a new trac of land. Hate to sell my 44 acre trac its been good to me.


----------



## Buck70

roscoe, that's awesome. Why are you wanting to get another piece of land if that one produces good deer?


----------



## roscoe54

More land


----------



## Buck70

roscoe54 said:


> More land


Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Anyone had any luck yet in dodge county?


----------



## roscoe54

I went up last week planted food plots didn't even have time to hunt.


----------



## Buck70

Wish I was still hunting there.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

roscoe54 said:


> I went up last week planted food plots didn't even have time to hunt.


We also planted last weekend. Just trying to get done before rifle season opens. Food plots are up already with all the rain up there.


----------



## RootConservative

I saw on the Antler-X-Treme facebook page where a guy shot a monster in Dodge County last week.


----------



## roscoe54

I saw were a young man killed a nice buck was told it was the son of the man that owns golf cart world


----------



## Buck70

@mossyhorn would probably know.


----------



## roscoe54

Was told it was his or his brothers son.


----------



## doublecc27

I still have a small piece in dodge but about all of my land is in telfair co.. In telfair the scrapes and rubs have exploded over the weekend


----------



## roscoe54

Bought 84 acres last February planted around 2 acres in food plots. Deer hunting going to be good didn't hear one gobble during the spring hoping to find a turkey membership this coming year.


----------



## mossyhorn

Hey guys, yes my nephew killed a nice 9 pt and I will try to post pics ASAP! Ted


----------



## RootConservative

This is the deer I saw on https://www.facebook.com/antlerxtreme  A hunter named Hunter Knight shot this giant in Dodge County September 25th.  Anyone know more about it and what area of Dodge County?


----------



## gatorboy

Do to COVID concerns from his doctor- Billy Joiner will not be processing deer this year.   He does have someone who is skinning and will quarter the deer, just bring a cooler.  They will dispose of the carcass.  Call Judd (478) 231-6349, he can also direct you to the best local processor.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

roscoe54 said:


> Bought 84 acres last February planted around 2 acres in food plots. Deer hunting going to be good didn't hear one gobble during the spring hoping to find a turkey membership this coming year.


Roscoe54 I got land that I don’t turkey hunt of your interested.


----------



## roscoe54

Got back home today weather was great in Dodge saw five bucks in one afternoon on my 84 acres  one eight, three four points and a three point. Saw one eight and a spike number of does and yearlings at home looking like it's going to be a good year.


----------



## Buck70

Post a pic of the big one you shoot.


----------



## roscoe54

One of the eight points Picture not very good


----------



## roscoe54

Two small bucks. Food plot looking good


----------



## Buck70

Nice


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Deer moving off and on in dodge. Little bucks show sign of the rut trying to start. Warm in the afternoons right now. Got some big boys on camera so hoping the cooler weather starts soon.


----------



## RootConservative

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> Deer moving off and on in dodge. Little bucks show sign of the rut trying to start. Warm in the afternoons right now. Got some big boys on camera so hoping the cooler weather starts soon.


What part of Dodge are you in?  I'm in the Southern part just east of Abbeville and still only seeing little bucks.  Young bucks are still sticking together.  I have a couple big guys on camera but not showing any signs of rut yet.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

I got a piece out towards the dodge/Pulaski county line southwest of eastman and I just seen a big bodied deer getting in the stand. Got here around 5:15 cause the deer ain’t been moving til right at dark and he was already in the shooting lane.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Checked trail cameras today and bucks are starting to show up following does on camera. Still at night time but they are starting to get right. Anyone having any luck?


----------



## roscoe54

Talk to some friends yesterday said nothing but small bucks moving. Said November 5 to 17 prime time.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Good bucks starting to chase. My dad killed a 130 this morning chasing does


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

They are getting there.


----------



## roscoe54

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> They are getting there. View attachment 1046522[/QUOTe Going up next week sometime. Friend of mine said he still not seeing any chasing..


----------



## Buck70

11/6 through 11/16 was always prime for me in Chauncey.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

@roscoe54 i have seen numerous younger bucks chasing and responding to grunts. I believe this upcoming cooler weather will kick it off.


----------



## RootConservative

Buck70 said:


> 11/6 through 11/16 was always prime for me in Chauncey.


Same dates for Rhine.


----------



## HermanMerman

Buck70 said:


> 11/6 through 11/16 was always prime for me in Chauncey.



I had a piece of property for 10 seasons just outside of Chauncey off El Bethel Church Rd, just over the Dodge County line in Telfair.  I think you got that date range just about right.  I can't imagine any other property had a better travel funnel than that one did, and based on what I saw there, 11-6 through 11-12 would be the week I would focus on.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Buck killed in dodge county near Rhine.


----------



## RootConservative

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> Buck killed in dodge county near Rhine.
> View attachment 1047262


Is that you? If so congrats. I know of three other giants killed this weekend all in the 31077 (Rhine Zip Code)


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Gogators1856 said:


> Is that you? If so congrats. I know of three other giants killed this weekend all in the 31077 (Rhine Zip Code)


@Gogators1856 no he’s not mine. I wish lol


----------



## BorntoHunt1994




----------



## roscoe54

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> View attachment 1048804


Nice buck is the rut kick in I was up last week saw one shooter no shot number of small bucks but no chasing.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

I believe it’s fixing to kick off


----------



## RootConservative

Where are you buying your cob?


----------



## roscoe54

Don't know we're Born buys his cob corn I buy mine in Milan


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

@RootConservative i get mine in dodge from a friend. He don’t sale to the public. 





roscoe54 said:


> Don't know we're Born buys his cob corn I buy mine in Milan


----------



## Buck70

Anybody shoot anything?


----------



## roscoe54

Myself no saw alot of small bucks one shooter no shot going back up spend 5 to 6 days.


----------



## RootConservative

I saw a big one Saturday afternoon.  He was checking a scrape no shot opportunity.  He kept his back side to me the whole time. He popped out 135 yards away walked 15 yards to a scrape smelled it and walked off.  Drove around Rhine, Milan, Eastman Saturday night looking for bucks.  Didn't see any rutting behavior.  Does were still paired up with yearlings, bucks feeding on side of road/field edges.  This is the latest I can remember rut starting in my area (west of Rhine).  It's always the 6th-16th for my property.  My cameras show bucks are seeking at night, checking scrapes, but no does have come into estrous yet.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

I think the deer are in rut but it’s just according to the area and the deer as to how far along they are. Last weeks hot weather messed up deer movement but I don’t think it stopped the rut. I get bucks on camera at the same stand that are swelled up and are following does and then I get deer that look like they haven’t even thought about rutting


----------



## Buck70

Thanks


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Looking to get ahead for next year. Anyone interested in trading the turkey rights on 900 acres for the deer rights to any size piece of land.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Giant said to be killed in dodge county. If it stands would be new county record. Said to score 199 3/8.
.


----------



## Buck70

Wow, anyone have a better picture. That buck is huge.


----------



## roscoe54

Here's my little eight.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

@Buck70


----------



## Buck70

Thanks. Man, that deer has a head full.


----------



## Buck70

roscoe54 said:


> Here's my little eight.


Roscoe, how much did he weigh. he looks well over 200 lbs.


----------



## roscoe54

Buck70 said:


> Roscoe, how much did he weigh. he looks well over 200 lbs.


No scales I would say at least 200   Hunted 5 days for these 2 bucks never saw them.


----------



## roscoe54

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> @Buck70
> View attachment 1052199


Was told today it was killed in Pulaski


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

roscoe54 said:


> Was told today it was killed in Pulaski


I been told by a few different people it was dodge. Now there was a 175 killed in Pulaski county right on the dodge county line just west of Eastman off 341 a couple weeks ago. I know the land where he was killed and there wasn’t but one hundred acre parcel keeping him from being in dodge county


----------



## Buck70

Roscoe, your new place has the bucks for sure.


----------



## roscoe54

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> I been told by a few different people it was dodge. Now there was a 175 killed in Pulaski county right on the dodge county line just west of Eastman off 341 a couple weeks ago. I know the land where he was killed and there wasn’t but one hundred acre parcel keeping him from being in dodge county


Robbie Massingill told me. He has control of the hunting  leases  for all of Stuckey Timber Going by what he told me.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

roscoe54 said:


> Robbie Massingill told me. He has control of the hunting  leases  for all of Stuckey Timber Going by what he told me.


Buck like that we may never know the actual place lol.


----------



## roscoe54

It must be slow in Dodge


----------



## Buck70

Must be. Nobody killin' anything?


----------



## roscoe54

I might be if it comes in fifty pound bags I don't have a place to store a ton. And price per bag


----------



## roscoe54

I have to build a trough feeder as soon as I do I will contact you. Might be Feb or March


----------



## Adamsx5

Hey yall,  Just found out I am losing my lease this year.  Been there for 10 years and just like that...gone.  I guess that just comes with leasing property, but still very frustrating.

Anyway....if anybody knows of some property available let me know.  Would like to have 200-300 acres


----------



## roscoe54

Who were you leasing from


----------



## Adamsx5

Johnny Jones


----------



## roscoe54

Robbie Massingill might have something he leases Stuckey Timberland's propertys 478 285 0203


----------



## Adamsx5

Ok...I will check.  Thank you.  I do know the land I was on was Stuckey property.


----------



## gatorboy

Judd Taylor who works for Billy Joiner during the year has a business land clearing, food plots, etc. for the house or hunting club.  Grading, tilling, foot plots, brush mowing, moving rocks, moving dirt, driveway repair, tree removal, gardens, property clean up and general mowing can all be done.  Works in Dodge County but willing to travel, and someone you can trust as we've been using him for years.  He keeps an eye on our property out of season.  $60 an hour, four hour minimum.

(478) 231-6349


----------



## gatorboy

Joiners processing will be open this year starting opening gun, confirmed this week.


----------



## Buck70

Thanks gatorboy and Go Gators!


----------



## roscoe54

For those people who buy corn by the barrel saw a ad on face book Abbeville 40 dollars a barrel you bring your barrel 229-425-3379


----------



## Buck70

roscoe54 said:


> For those people who buy corn by the barrel saw a ad on face book Abbeville 40 dollars a barrel you bring your barrel 229-425-3379


Thanks


----------



## RootConservative

roscoe54 said:


> For those people who buy corn by the barrel saw a ad on face book Abbeville 40 dollars a barrel you bring your barrel 229-425-3379


He's a good guy been buying corn from him for a couple of years.


----------



## roscoe54

Saw three bucks yesterday seven and a six point and a bigger buck chasing a doe. Picture of the seven


----------



## Buck70

Neck starting to get big.


----------



## RootConservative

Buck70 said:


> Neck starting to get big.


What part of the county?  Not near Rhine, Abbeville or Milan.


----------



## Buck70

Replied to roscoe's post


----------



## roscoe54

Near Eastman. Shot this big 8 on the evening hunt tarsal glands black


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

roscoe54 said:


> Near Eastman. Shot this big 8 on the evening hunt tarsal glands black


That feed bring him in @roscoe54?


----------



## roscoe54

F





BorntoHunt1994 said:


> That feed bring him in @roscoe54?


No but maybe the next one


----------



## Buck70

He sure is a biggun. Nice.


----------



## Lewal

Just joined this forum. Roscoe I believe you were good friends with a buddy of mine that lives in Jupiter Fl. I don’t know what his handle was on this forum. But he passed away a few years ago. Nice deer.


----------



## roscoe54

Lewal said:


> Just joined this forum. Roscoe I believe you were good friends with a buddy of mine that lives in Jupiter Fl. I don’t know what his handle was on this forum. But he passed away a few years ago. Nice deer.


Good having on here you hunt in Dodge. What was your friends name


----------



## Lewal

Yes near Eastman.  Rick Booth he was from Jupiter Florida


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

By the cameras it looks like the rut is fixing to kick off in the next couple days. Little bucks chasing hard right now


----------



## roscoe54

Few bucks


----------



## roscoe54




----------



## Buck70

Roscoe, them are some hefty boys.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

@roscoe54 they eat that feed?


----------



## roscoe54

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> @roscoe54 they eat that feed?


Put a bag in each of my feeders I mixed it with corn I need to order me a Banks feeder and put the feed in it and see how they like it by it self.Not coming to the feeders as much I think it's because of the acorns


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Rough scored at 157.


----------



## RootConservative

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> Rough scored at 157.


Congrats man.  Was that yesterday?  Was he with a doe?  What part of the county?  I'm down near Rhine and things are wild right now.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

RootConservative said:


> Congrats man.  Was that yesterday?  Was he with a doe?  What part of the county?  I'm down near Rhine and things are wild right now.


Last Tuesday afternoon. By himself in a hardwood bottom. Southern part of the county.


----------



## Lewal

Nice!


----------



## Buck70

Time for some trail cam pics for the bucks new growth.


----------



## roscoe54

Buck70 said:


> Time for some trail cam pics for the bucks new growth.


Just seeing small bucks


----------



## RootConservative

Yep, only seeing small bucks on camera.  Saw a monster last week after sunset but before last light on the side of Highway 117 just south of Eastman.  I think it's one of those cactus bucks that never lose their horns we see in the magazine on occasion.


----------



## Lewal

All bucks  hope to see the one on the right this year


----------



## Lewal




----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## RootConservative

Lewal said:


> View attachment 1166740


You have any more pictures of how wide he is?


----------



## Lewal

No he looks like he has a nice body. Just have to see if we get any more pictures.


----------



## buckmanmike

Yep, that one on the right is a stud. Hope you see him when hunting.


----------



## Lewal

Yes sir hopefully some body on our lease will get a chance hopefully me?


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Dodge County stud!


----------



## Buck70

Yes he is


----------



## Lewal

Yes sir looking Good


----------



## Danuwoa

Nice buck.


----------



## Buck70

@roscoe54 , have y'all killed anything? Things should be getting good about now.


----------



## roscoe54

Buck70 said:


> @roscoe54 , have y'all killed anything? Things should be getting good about now.


Went up opening week stayed five days small bucks all saw. Getting ready go back up hoping to take this one spider put web on my lens not a good picture


----------



## Buck70

Awesome buck.


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Buck70 said:


> @roscoe54 , have y'all killed anything? Things should be getting good about now.


Needs a little cool weather and I think it will kick off. Small bucks chasing right now.


----------



## Buck70

Just now it should be getting right there.


----------



## roscoe54

Maybe this weekend


----------



## roscoe54

roscoe54 said:


> Maybe this weekend


----------



## Buck70

You might need some help dragging.


----------



## Lewal

Killed Friday tarsal were not dark nice Deer


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

good buck @Lewal


----------



## Buck70

Sweet


----------



## 4HAND

Nice buck!
Congratulations!


----------



## Lewal

This one was shot opening my buddies son-in-law 9pt weighed in 238 pounds it’s bending the hanging bar. I guess we’ll have to reinforce it .


----------



## Buck70

Awesome, I killed one in Chauncey in 2005 that weighed 237. I took him to Barlow's and saw one that was killed in Milan that weighed 260. Big, big deer around there.


----------



## Lewal

Yes Milan has some nice deer


----------



## Lewal

Can’t Figure them out we were up there from November 5 through November 17 always somebody hunting there I’ve seen some small bucks running but no larger ones. Any one doing any good. Going back up December 15 hopefully maybe we’ll get a second rut  moon will also going down.


----------



## roscoe54

Been different this year for me Hurricane keep me from going up when I wanted to.Going up this weekend I saw small bucks too nice ones were on camera


----------



## Lewal

Kill a giant like to see ha pictures.


----------



## Lewal

To see some pictures. Hate word check


----------



## Lewal

I live in palm beach gardens. Used to fish for specks port mayaca


----------



## roscoe54

Lewal said:


> I live in palm beach gardens. Used to fish for specks port mayaca





Lewal said:


> I live in palm beach gardens. Used to fish for specks port mayaca


You hunting on a Stuckey Lease


----------



## Lewal

roscoe54 said:


> You hunting on a Stuckey Lease


No My buddy has a house up there it’s 65 acres and release another 350


----------



## Lewal

Lewal said:


> No My buddy has a house up there it’s 65 acres and release another 350


I think Robbie Massingale lease most  of that land


----------



## roscoe54

Lewal said:


> I think Robbie Massingale lease most  of that land


Yea I know Robbie


----------



## Lewal

roscoe54 said:


> Yea I know Robbie


Do you lease from him


----------



## roscoe54

I did some turkey hunting on one of his leases And I was a member on his Parkenson Church Rd lease one year Then I bought some land


----------



## Lewal

Killed last night my buddy


----------



## Buck70

Very nice


----------



## Lewal

Any body having any Luck?


----------



## roscoe54

Saw eleven deer last night three were bucks four,six, nice eight point following a doe just to young. Something I did not want to see a bear by one of my feeders


----------



## Buck70

not good


----------



## Lewal

received this picture over the weekend


----------



## Buck70

Very, very nice


----------



## roscoe54

Someone I know sent this picture yesterday from Dodge bigger than I thought


----------



## Buck70

roscoe, he is huge.


----------



## Lewal

That’s a good one


----------



## Lewal

Killed between rine and Eastman


----------



## Buck70

That is a good un


----------



## Lewal

A better picture of that buck


----------



## roscoe54

Missed a big buck Sunday watched two bucks fighting. Made the mistake of not being ready to shoot. When they stop fighting one ran off the other buck started walking away took a quick shot missed. Yesterday had this cull buck  come out


----------



## Buck70

You're on the board. As Michael Waddell said "Better tardy than absent".


----------



## roscoe54

Buck70 said:


> You're on the board. As Michael Waddell said "Better tardy than absent".


Getting late need the meat


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

Got my 157 3/8 inch dodge county buck back yesterday. My biggest buck to date. Killled November of 2021.


----------



## roscoe54

Nice You have a slow year didn't see you post anything


----------



## BorntoHunt1994

roscoe54 said:


> Nice You have a slow year didn't see you post anything


Yes sir it was a slow year. Just couldn’t catch a break


----------



## roscoe54

Me to took a couple of culls Nice one's on camera just didn't see one of them


----------



## Buck70

BorntoHunt1994 said:


> Got my 157 3/8 inch dodge county buck back yesterday. My biggest buck to date. Killled November of 2021.


Nice


----------

